# Muay Thai counter techniques



## Surat Gym (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
 on Surat Gym Chanel in youtube we have downloaded many counter techniques 

 - Techniques against Punch
- Techniques against Elbow
- Techniques against Knee
- Techniques against Round Kick
- Techniques against Front Kick

 Presented from Ajarn Somboon (Head Coach Of Sport Authority)
YouTube - Suratgym's Channel

 We would be happy to discuss these and other techniques with you.

Greetings!

Tangmo
http://www.suratgym.com


----------



## grado (Nov 9, 2009)

good, I like your video, keep on updating.


----------



## Surat Gym (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you. I'll update soon again.


----------



## MuayThai (Nov 13, 2009)

Is Ajarn Somboon THE Ajarn Somboon Tapina??? It is a great honor and priviledge to have you on martialtalk Ajarn.


----------

